# Mum's Banana Cake



## dickTed (4/4/05)

As a result of bad planning or something - I ran out of beer.

I've got one brew bottled that's taking a long time to carbonate (I know, I'm saving up for some kegs and a fridge) and another in secondary that just started bubbling again - and doesn't know when to stop.

Had to buy a box of Coopers Sparkling Ale.

The Sparkling ale kit brew I just finished on Friday was better, so my natural conclusion is that their kit beers are better than their own brews. Perhaps it was the Safale or the Hallertau?

Anyway, to ease my usual Sunday hangover, I cracked a bottle of Grand Ridge Gippsland Gold.

If you look straight through the glass into the light it's cherry red. On a slight angle it's roasted orange, and on more of an angle it's golden amber.

Then the aroma hit me like a ton of beer coupons.

It was like Mum's Banana cake, caramel cookies and gooseberry pie all coming out of the oven at the same time. It also smelled just like piles and piles of brand new $100 notes.

It was a ravishingly beautiful seductress cooing in a husky whisper "Drink me".

I woofed down a big swig, closed my eyes, and said to her "Take me away baby"

.... and here I am.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/4/05)

dickTed,

You're right Gippsland Golf is a nice drop. IIRC most the the aroma you speak of comes from NZ grown Sticklebract hops.

Warren -


----------



## jayse (4/4/05)

I also really like that beer and pretty much most beers they make.
I have heard some negative comments from some brewers and bar owners about grand ridge which i just put down to they must have had some dud bottles or the consistency from batch to batch is not that tight eitherway I think there beers are great.

Hey warren were did you find out they were sticklebract?
I remember sitting down trying to work out what they were and ended up thinking they must be a rare hop, they even tasted similar to what i remember the beers that used the relatively new tassie hop van deiman tasted like.
Anyway i give this beer a big thumbs up, Even found a pub in SA that brought five kegs of it over, they didn't last long and it tasted just as great on draught.


Jayse


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/4/05)

Jayse,

Scanning my limited memory capacity here. :wacko: :wacko: Somebody told me at a HB club meeting a couple of years ago that (some) of the late hopping was sticklebract.

I was a bit pissed (surprise) at the time. Think he found out via speaking to one of the brewers from Grand Ridge while he was at Mirboo Nth. for the Beerfest.

I really enjoy Gippsland Gold, it's a tasty if not occasionally inconsistent drop. At times the aroma and late finish reminds me a little of apricots.

Their Hatlifter Stout also kicks arse too :super: . OTOH I think the Pilsner sucks a bit.  

Warren -


----------



## dickTed (4/4/05)

The second time I tried Gippsland Gold and their Brewer's Pilsener, I got them from a local pub's drive in bottle shop. They were both dissappointingly tastless. Probably been sitting in the display fridge too long, and of course they don't use preservatives.

Fortunately, I'd tried them both previously, or I doubt that I'd have bothered with them again.

So I'd suggest anyone trying it, make sure it's from a shop that has good turnover.

It may have something to do with batches too for all I know


----------

